# Will deer eat bananas?



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

nycredneck said:


> I could bring home bananas that are slightly over ripe, should I peel them first. I'm such a nice guy.


I don't know ... deer eat guavas, my goat eats guavas, watermelon and rinds, roses, and lemon trees. Pigs will eat bananas, guavas, breadfruit. Deer will eat stawberry lolipops hung in a tree..... (South Carolina deer attractant and afternoon mint julep shooting lanes)

Aloha...


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Only if dipped in chocolate first...


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Widgeon said:


> Only if dipped in chocolate first...


I'm not that nice.:angel:


----------



## chemoshots (Jul 21, 2010)

Couldn't answer that definitively, but I can say that I've had bananas at trail cameras trying to entice anything I could to give me a nice picture. Absolutely nothing touched them. But if you're just planning on putting them out in the woods, by all means go for it. Something will find use for them, even if it's just some insects.


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess anythings possible, theres that video on youtube of a deer eating a bird so I guess they may eat bananas too? lol


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

yes they will and they like them. Back in the 60s my dad used to throw tjem on the ground, step on them, and walk to his stand. swears he had deer come down his trail with their nose to the ground tracking where he walked. when I was a kid we fed them to some pet deer and they would eat them peel and all


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

dont know about bananas but my ex father in law made some chili beans at the lake one time and they were too hot to eat so he dumped them out. the next morining we watched a 4 point run a doe off of the beans and ate that whole pot of hot chili beans we dumpe out.


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

Deers eat birds  hehehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQOQdBLHrLk


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Legois said:


> Deers eats birds  hehehe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQOQdBLHrLk


That is a crazy video!


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

You might end up with a bunch of Monkeys in your backyard.!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

you better peel them first... we cant have deer slipping all over the place!! :RockOn::dancing:


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> you better peel them first... we cant have deer slipping all over the place!! :RockOn::dancing:


Good thinking, I don't need any lawsuits.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> you better peel them first... we cant have deer slipping all over the place!! :RockOn::dancing:


Good thinking, I don't need any lawsuits.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> you better peel them first... we cant have deer slipping all over the place!! :RockOn::dancing:


Good thinking, I don't need any lawsuit's.


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

i dont know about bannanas but i found out a few days ago they love hushpuppies,from long john silvers.


----------

